
SlideMail 2.0 – An open experiment to create a better email client - vu0tran
http://blog.slidemailapp.com/slidemail-2-0-an-open-experiment-to-create-a-better-email-client/
======
gsharma
I am always lookout for a good email client (iOS and OS X). I used Sparrow
years after it was acquired by Google and had no support. It was a great email
client. Surprisingly, the iOS client that works for me now is Outlook.

I just checkout out SlideMail from app store (1.0, I guess?) Looks simple and
well designed, but confusing UX. Why 'All Mail' is called 'Done'? Compose
makes it easy to pick the recipients, but there is no way to see their email
address. It just shows their name and picture. I can't tell if I am sending an
email to their work email or personal.

Would be cool to try out v2.

------
wcummings
>If you’re on iOS _and have a Gmail account_

Should have called it a better gmail client.

------
eevilspock
Spark Mail already does what SlideMail aims to do really well.

Important emails are consistently shown at the top. It does that so well that
I don't even see all the incoming noise that would otherwise bury the
important stuff, though its all there when I'm ready to look. When I check the
same mailboxes via other clients, it's just chaos.

Swipes and snoozes like Mailbox, but you don't give them server-side access to
your data like Mailbox does. Nor do they have Condi Rice on their board.

Amazing degree of configurability. Saved searches, customized swipe actions,
integrations with Dropbox, Google Drive, Box, OneDrive, Evernote, OneNote,
Readability, Pocket, Instapaper.

I've tried so many clients. This is the one.

------
gobengo
What's 'open' about it?

